# Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream



## comeon2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear all,

I am helping my mother to come over to look after my baby and planning to apply for the Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream.

I am looking at the document checklist from Immi's website as the below linkage:
Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream: document checklist

I can understand the requirements, but to avoid any misunderstanding, I might need to confirm with you about the following matter.

It requires "(visitor's) Evidence of sufficient funds, such as personal bank statements, pay slips, audited accounts, taxation records or credit card limit.". Is this essential? I am asking this question because it is a little bit urgent and it is inconvenient for my mother to prepare for this evidence of sufficient funds, like the bank statements. Also I do not mind to provide the Immi with any bond, so do you think my mother still needs to provide this evidence? Is anybody in the forum who did not provide this evidence and succeeded in applying for this visa stream?

Your feedback and help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as I know, she still needs this evidence as proof that she won't need/try to get a job while she's in Australia. Depending on where she's from, you may need to provide a bond as well, but that's to ensure she doesn't overstay her visa so you only get the bond back when she's left the country.


----------



## comeon2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> As far as I know, she still needs this evidence as proof that she won't need/try to get a job while she's in Australia. Depending on where she's from, you may need to provide a bond as well, but that's to ensure she doesn't overstay her visa so you only get the bond back when she's left the country.


Hi Maggie-May24, thank you for your reply. How about if I provide Immi with some evidence that I will provide food, accommodation, and other living expenses needed by my mother? Also since my mum is coming to help me to look after my little baby, so there is no time and no need for my mum to get a job. Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

comeon2012 said:


> Hi Maggie-May24, thank you for your reply. How about if I provide Immi with some evidence that I will provide food, accommodation, and other living expenses needed by my mother? Also since my mum is coming to help me to look after my little baby, so there is no time and no need for my mum to get a job. Thanks.


It will depend on where your Mum is from and how long you want her to stay.
You can provide a statement that you are prepared to cover all costs including travel, accommodation, and food.
We have sponsored family members for vists, sometimes we have had to pay bonds ( up to $10,000 each )but for others nothing.
You really need to show a compelling reason for them to return at the end of the visit, that is there biggest worry. Of course a bond negates that worry.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

comeon2012 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am helping my mother to come over to look after my baby and planning to apply for the Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream.
> 
> ...


i applied for my wife under this stream, i have no idea if yours is different case but in our case only i showed financial evidences n savings in my account as i am the sponsor, so its my responsibilty to take the expenses of her stay.She didnt need to show any and visa was granted, i wasnt asked for any bond, they ask for bond when you dont provide any strong ground for going bak..think it wil work the same way for your mother but its just opinion, not sure n yes imp is providing evidence that she wil go bak to her homecountry


----------



## comeon2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

aussiesteve said:


> It will depend on where your Mum is from and how long you want her to stay.
> You can provide a statement that you are prepared to cover all costs including travel, accommodation, and food.
> We have sponsored family members for vists, sometimes we have had to pay bonds ( up to $10,000 each )but for others nothing.
> You really need to show a compelling reason for them to return at the end of the visit, that is there biggest worry. Of course a bond negates that worry.


Hi aussiesteve, thanks for your reply. My mum is from China and will be expected to stay 3-6 months. When I asked the IMMI if the evidence of sufficient funds is essential and how much is enough, the reply was that the evidence of sufficient funds (AUD 1000/month) will "smooth" the process.

Do you think I can provide a statement that I am prepared to cover all costs, including travel, accommodation, and food, rather than provide the evidence of my mum's sufficient funds? Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

comeon2012 said:


> Hi aussiesteve, thanks for your reply. My mum is from China and will be expected to stay 3-6 months. When I asked the IMMI if the evidence of sufficient funds is essential and how much is enough, the reply was that the evidence of sufficient funds (AUD 1000/month) will "smooth" the process.
> 
> Do you think I can provide a statement that I am prepared to cover all costs, including travel, accommodation, and food, rather than provide the evidence of my mum's sufficient funds? Thanks.


Along with our offer to cover all costs ,We were the ones who provided the proof of our financial capability, bank accounts, payslips, rate notices etc.
Also make sure you say in your statement that she will be helping you with your infant.


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

comeon2012 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am helping my mother to come over to look after my baby and planning to apply for the Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream.
> 
> ...


Hi you will need to fill 1418 and 1149 forms. there are questions there on the form which will require you to fill information on financial evidences. i applied the family sponsored for my mum n dad . i sent a paper based application to bris, i got the acknowledgement , and now waiting for decision


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,
I am currently living in Melbourne on PR visa and working full job as software engineer for last 2 and half years here in Australia.

We are also expecting baby in August, so I am also going to apply subclass 600 sponsored family stream visa for my parents (both mother and father) to help me and my wife during pregnancy and after baby birth.

Can anyone please answer me the followings:
1- As i am sponsoring my parents for this visa (staying max for 2 months), is there minimum amount that i should have in my bank account ?
2- May i apply online from ImmiAccount for this visa and if yes, then should i be only submitting one sponsored application having two separate forms 1418 for both parents ? (along with other related documents)

I would be really thankful, if anyone can assist me in this as soon as possible, because i am planning to apply on coming Monday.

Regards,


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

raja.asim said:


> Hi,
> I am currently living in Melbourne on PR visa and working full job as software engineer for last 2 and half years here in Australia.
> 
> We are also expecting baby in August, so I am also going to apply subclass 600 sponsored family stream visa for my parents (both mother and father) to help me and my wife during pregnancy and after baby birth.
> ...


1. you should have enough in your bank to financially take care of your parents during their stay.

2.when applying from Australia, you will need to send a paper based application to Sydney office , once you have received the acknowledgement you can import your application to immi account and yes you will need to fill 2 separate forms 1418

Visitor visa (subclass 600) (this has all the information)


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

kunalbali said:


> 1. you should have enough in your bank to financially take care of your parents during their stay.
> 
> 2.when applying from Australia, you will need to send a paper based application to Sydney office , once you have received the acknowledgement you can import your application to immi account and yes you will need to fill 2 separate forms 1418
> 
> Visitor visa (subclass 600) (this has all the information)


Dear Kunalbali, i really thanks and appreciate your quick reply.
1. My current balance is around 15K? is this well satisfactory balance ?
2. I called immigration office and every time they told that i can apply online, but when i created account and felt that i cant apply sponsored family stream from immi account, so i think that you are right that i should send paper based application initially.

Regards,


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

raja.asim said:


> Dear Kunalbali, i really thanks and appreciate your quick reply.
> 1. My current balance is around 15K? is this well satisfactory balance ?
> 2. I called immigration office and every time they told that i can apply online, but when i created account and felt that i cant apply sponsored family stream from immi account, so i think that you are right that i should send paper based application initially.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

1. case officer decides that.

2.you can't apply family sponsored visa subclass 600 online when you are in australia. you will have to send the paper applications.

u can ask your parents to apply , because the processing would be faster offshore.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

kunalbali said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. case officer decides that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kunalbali for helpful information.


----------



## rutul_patel87 (May 6, 2015)

Hello all I have applied for my wife's family sponsored visitor visa ,paper based application Sydney office, i still haven't got acknowledgement email, anybody know how long does that take? and whats the time frame for visa process ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

rutul_patel87 said:


> Hello all I have applied for my wife's family sponsored visitor visa ,paper based application Sydney office, i still haven't got acknowledgement email, anybody know how long does that take? and whats the time frame for visa process ? Thanks in advance


If we see the trend, visas lodged in sydne are processed quickr.. Time frame should be mentioned on immi website. I think for india its3-4 weeks . It can take more or less. May be you wil receive aknowldgmnt and visa both at same time. Not much experienced with this . Just predicting accordingly wat happend in my case. I received visa after half an hour from aknowldgmnt letter. So dont worry about it


----------



## adelyn (May 6, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> If we see the trend, visas lodged in sydne are processed quickr.. Time frame should be mentioned on immi website. I think for india its3-4 weeks . It can take more or less. May be you wil receive aknowldgmnt and visa both at same time. Not much experienced with this . Just predicting accordingly wat happend in my case. I received visa after half an hour from aknowldgmnt letter. So dont worry about it


Hello to all how long is the processing of Tv? Tourist visa..tnx


----------



## Madu1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All, 
I am planning to apply for visiting visa for 3 months and doing online application. If you guys could kindly clarify my queries that would be great

1 Where I can find check list for online application since I am not sure for online I need to submit form1418 since I can provide all the information to the web page 

2 For online can I attaché original certificate or do I need certified copies 

3 How can I attached passport size photos to online , is that just scan two photos

Thanks and kind regards, 
M


----------



## eagerbeaver (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi 

I managed to apply online from Australia on BEHALF of my sponsored family members. Was I wrong to do so?

NO paper based application at all.


----------



## maheshvarmas (Apr 6, 2017)

Tigerali said:


> i applied for my wife under this stream, i have no idea if yours is different case but in our case only i showed financial evidences n savings in my account as i am the sponsor, so its my responsibilty to take the expenses of her stay.She didnt need to show any and visa was granted, i wasnt asked for any bond, they ask for bond when you dont provide any strong ground for going bak..think it wil work the same way for your mother but its just opinion, not sure n yes imp is providing evidence that she wil go bak to her homecountry


Hi TigerAli,

May I know for how long did you apply for? and for how long was it granted?

Thanks
Mahesh


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

*600 family sponsored visa*

Hi all,

Any idea how longdoes it take to recieve the acknowledment email? 
Sent the paper application to brisbane office on 5th may 2017.


----------



## Adelaider (May 16, 2017)

kunalbali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea how longdoes it take to recieve the acknowledment email?
> Sent the paper application to brisbane office on 5th may 2017.


Hi Kunal

It will took 8-10 days. I applied at Brisbane office on 27March and acknowledgement received on 3rd April. But still waiting for visa, tickets booked for 25th May.

I hope to get just in time otherwise big loss is imminent.
Can you share someone's timeline or your own of 2015 case.


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

Adelaider said:


> Hi Kunal
> 
> It will took 8-10 days. I applied at Brisbane office on 27March and acknowledgement received on 3rd April. But still waiting for visa, tickets booked for 25th May.
> 
> ...


Hi i got the ack email yesterday.. Last time it took i guess around 40 days.. Dont knw abt this tome. However you should not have booked the tickets as the site has this clearly mentioned..


----------



## Adelaider (May 16, 2017)

Processing time on website in March was 31 days for 75% and 58 days for 90%. Secondly, School holidays start on 25th May in India so I thought I will get visas before 25th May. I am still hopeful but it really worrying specially when u booked for five people.

Already more than 50 days, what you recommend?


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

Adelaider said:


> Processing time on website in March was 31 days for 75% and 58 days for 90%. Secondly, School holidays start on 25th May in India so I thought I will get visas before 25th May. I am still hopeful but it really worrying specially when u booked for five people.
> 
> Already more than 50 days, what you recommend?


I applied for sponsored family visitor/tourist visa(600) from Australia. Timing here is a bit different
39 days for 75%
61 days for 25%
did you apply here in Australia and was it a paper application. Mine is a paper application , Parents had to fill 1418 form and i had to fill 1149 form along with the invitation letter and the documents.


----------



## Adelaider (May 16, 2017)

kunalbali said:


> I applied for sponsored family visitor/tourist visa(600) from Australia. Timing here is a bit different
> 39 days for 75%
> 61 days for 25%
> did you apply here in Australia and was it a paper application. Mine is a paper application , Parents had to fill 1418 form and i had to fill 1149 form along with the invitation letter and the documents.


I applied in Brisbane office with form 1418 & 1149 along with all other documents of applicants and sponsor (myself). As you know, we can lodge only paper application, I did the same and after acknowledgement registered on immi account.
Processing time in March was 31 days for 75% 57 days for 90%
in April was 39 days for 75%
61 days for 90%
Changed today for May 37 days for 75%
59 Days for 90%
I still very hopeful other I will postpone one week entry side tickets.


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

Adelaider said:


> I applied in Brisbane office with form 1418 & 1149 along with all other documents of applicants and sponsor (myself). As you know, we can lodge only paper application, I did the same and after acknowledgement registered on immi account.
> Processing time in March was 31 days for 75% 57 days for 90%
> in April was 39 days for 75%
> 61 days for 90%
> ...


did you ask them for 3 months visa or 6 months, I guess for a longer visa they also ask for medicals..may be try calling them mate..time frame changes all the time I think depending on the circumstances..i guess you should get it soon now..but to be honest never book tickets before the visa arrives..


----------



## Adelaider (May 16, 2017)

Hi

I got visa for my brother's family on 24th May 2017.
Thanks everyone for help & information


----------

